# Wiggins: "I Could Win Second Tour"



## velojon (Mar 8, 2006)

So as much as Wiggo says he's going for the win in the Giro, why do suspiciously believe he will somehow lose enough time to take himself out of contention and then turn the Giro into a training ride for the TDF? I don't think all this waffling is helping Froome's mental preparation for the Tour either. Brad is about as good a teammate for Froome as Lancey-pants was for Contador at the 2009 TDF.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

CF and the team helped him win the Tour last year. Cause i honestly believe Chris had a chance to win it for himself. 

This is what he gets in payback. Now that he's Knighted and he's won the tour, he believes himself to be bigger then the team that helped him do it.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

Hmmm...this could be the best drama since Hinault-LeMond.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Froome vs. Wiggo. Who would win? Contador.


----------



## hicksycle (Jan 8, 2013)

It was the mixture of competition and cooperation between F and W in the last TDF that was winning formula.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Froome vs. Wiggo. Who would win? Contador.


LOL, yep. It's gonna be a sky soap opera come July. Should be interesting if they don't blow up or screw up too early in the race.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Brailsford should take Bratley aside and explain the concept of "fairplay". With pictures from last year's TdF, if necessary.
View attachment 279946


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

And so it begins...

Froome Rejects Wiggins' Claim To Tour De France Leadership At Team Sky | Cyclingnews.com



> Romandie winner claims leadership not in question
> 
> Chris Froome has reiterated that he will be Team Sky's leader for the Tour de France despite claims from Bradley Wiggins that any decision on leadership will only be made a few days before the race or even during the mountain stages.
> 
> ...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The Skyfall is hotting-up - this could be fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

this is wiggins being wiggins--i.e. plain spoken and a bit of a prick. if froome can't handle this mild bit of internal competition, then he may wish to consider whether he truly is capable of being a tour winner.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Is this really so shocking? The defending tour winners actually wanting to defend? Its not like Bradly has won multiple times a la Hinault vs Lemond. Froome was unwise to stay at a team where he was not the only main GC guy is he wanted to an assured sole leadership.


----------



## velojon (Mar 8, 2006)

Chances are this will resolve itself before the Tour ever starts - the probability that both guys show up in France on June 29 in optimum condition (no injuries, adequately recovered, training on schedule, etc.) is pretty low, especially with Wiggins doing the Giro. But if Brailsford says "Brad, you're fetching bottles", I wonder if he'll really do it, or has all this just gone to his head a little too much.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Something smells fishy about this. I realize that winners always think they can win, but up until now Wiggins has said that this tour does not suit him (and he is right). He has continued to state that he was targeting the Giro. Now all of a sudden an experienced pro cyclists, that knows way more about his chances than any of us, changes his plans and creates a situation where his best supporter last year (Froome) is now a semi-enemy?

Here is what I'm thinking. Wiggins is creating controversy for two reasons. First, this is a huge publicity stunt, and it is working. Everywhere I see people discussing the recently blossoming Froome vs Wiggins soap opera, which is great advertising for the team and sponsors. I recall one picture used in an article where Rapha is prominently displayed in the close up. I don't buy/wear Rapha, but I noticed it and was drawn to company from the picture. Second, if everyone believes Wiggins is "really" training for the Tour, then Wiggins can take advantage at the Giro. 

If Wiggins is being completely honest in his plans to potentially be the leader at the Tour, he is crazy and creating more stress for his team than they deserve.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jspharmd said:


> Something smells fishy about this.


I think Bradley should let Froome go for it otherwise Froome might tell the public about "something" that would get this topic moved into the subforum below. 

Besides, can anyone really beat Contador?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Besides, can anyone really beat Contador?


Judging from his season so far Contador is not the same rider we have seen in the past.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Perhaps Froomie should consider a team change?
Apparently Brailsford has not committed to Froome as team leader at Le Tour - but is "relishing" the idea of having to make a choice between two good prospects - so Wiggo may be more in line with Brailsford's thinking than Froome may realize.
I doubt Froome will rat-out Wiggo - that can go both ways don't cha know?

Conti is not looking as strong this year as last - he can't afford to be overly confident.
Now a melt-down over at Sky - that could be a refreashing breath of freash air for El Pistolero. But look how his shoot-out with Pharmastrong worked out. Could this issue push Froome to another level where Conti is out-gunned?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

This is a PR stunt that seems to have caught a lot of people on this thread.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the parcours for the Giro make it a possibility. 

They'll have the team trial and a 55k flat individual time trail before they even start the significant climbing. On a 55k ITT a rested Wiggins can probably take four or five minutes from Nibali. Add the time gained from the team time trail and it's *possible* Wiggins could have an insurmountable lead prior to the major climbs. His team, which is quite good then just rides a negative race. I wouldn't say it's likely, but it is possible that Wiggins rides a mostly defensive Giro and arrives at the TDF not having the typical major fatigue riders usually come away from the race with. Just a thought.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Seriously, who among us would not jump at the chance to win the Tour?

Anyone who really thinks they could win, but says they'd put their own chances aside for the benefit of their team mate is full of it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Anyone who really thinks they could win, but says they'd put their own chances aside for the benefit of their team mate is full of it.


Like the guy who sat up to wait for their team mate on the climbs in 2012?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Like the guy who sat up to wait for their team mate on the climbs in 2012?


That was the same guy that showed he was clearly meant to be a team leader at the Vaulta the year before but resigned for the same team knowing he would be second choice for GTs. Sky, to some degree, was built around Wiggans its not really a stretch that he believes he has a right to ride the tour for the win (that and he won it last year).


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wiggins is a snake. He has history. Back in the early pre-Garmin days he didn't want to work for team mate Cavendish and went off to Garmin. He walked out on Garmin leaving a smell. He let Cavendish down in the Olympics and now he is trying to undermine Froome.
Fine rider? Yes.
Fine person? No.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

albert owen said:


> Wiggins is a snake. He has history. Back in the early pre-Garmin days he didn't want to work for team mate Cavendish and went off to Garmin. He walked out on Garmin leaving a smell. He let Cavendish down in the Olympics and now he is trying to undermine Froome.
> Fine rider? Yes.
> Fine person? No.



That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

albert owen said:


> Wiggins is a snake. He has history. Back in the early pre-Garmin days he didn't want to work for team mate Cavendish and went off to Garmin. He walked out on Garmin leaving a smell. He let Cavendish down in the Olympics and now he is trying to undermine Froome.
> Fine rider? Yes.
> Fine person? No.


How did he let cavendish down in the olympics?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

foto said:


> How did he let cavendish down in the olympics?


He basicly stopped giving a **** after the IP and the TP and phoned it in for the Madison where he and Cav had a really legit chance of winning.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe he killed a few bottles of vino with the Badger and is now convinced it wouldn't be honorable to ride for Froome.


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

either ego or maybe a good judge of form? Froome's ability favors this years tour but maybe with his training for the Giro he feels he can climb and defend the yellow jersey? Still I think that going all out in the Giro will take a lot out of him with Nibali/Hejesdal fully looking to win the Giro too, that he should just ride TdF in support and co-lead to Froome who's being prepped for it. Then again it would be a great feat to be the 1st Brit who wins the Giro and TdF in the same year, so let's bring it on....


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> He basicly stopped giving a **** after the IP and the TP and phoned it in for the Madison where he and Cav had a really legit chance of winning.


Yep. 2008 Olympics.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm betting a somewhat flat Wiggins (from the Giro) on a course that's too hard for him to win on will sort out the leadership issue quickly. Wiggins won virtually everything he entered last year. Doesn't quite have the same shine on him this year.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Maybe it is a PR stunt.

Maybe BW is just talking about himself, and not necessarily about this year and current competition. Just that he's in good form, better than last year and with a good team could be at "that level" again. (He seems to be the type that always talks like it's all about him and forgets that he has to beat the competition...)

Maybe he's trying to increase his market value (Yea, I know, he's not really going to switch teams...)

Maybe he is just reminding everyone that he is there for the tour in case CF gets injured before July.

Either way, I need to ignore what he says more.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Wouldn't it be something to behold if say Wiggins were to somehow accidentally crashes into Froome and takes Froome out of the tour completely. Imagine that


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Froome vs. Wiggo. Who would win? Contador.


Conti did well at the Vuelta. But ever since that, he didn't look as dominant.
Maybe being off the juice does this to him? or maybe he's sandbagging, keeping a low profile? If the Tour was to happen today, Froome would likely beat Conti.


----------



## Ramirez-Auron (May 1, 2013)

If the Giro will not cost Wiggins too much of his energy, it's possible that SKY will have the same problem as Astana in 2009 (Contador-Armstrong). Probably the unity of the team (riders) is endangered.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Froome's girlfriend Twitted that it's not a media stunt and Sky needs to get its act together - apparently she also proposed that Wiggo be excluded from the Tour if he doesn't get on-board with Froome's leadership at the TdF.

Thomas said he thought this was all great fun and an entertaining distraction - come the Tour, Sky will be unified and on-point.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Neither Wiggins nor Michelle Cound (Froome's girlfriend) are likely to win any diplomacy prizes. Wiggins' comments were less extreme than as reported (they were more of a reflection on what might be) but IMO, the comments were a bit unwise. I can't really get excited about it and don't want to see these guys becoming "media trained" and bland. Michelle Cound is a bit binary in her views (I think she is now part of Froome's management team) and is no doubt hyper sensitive about this. I hope her approach doesn't wind up Froome too much. In any event, roll on the Giro and the TdF racing rather than the twitter fest.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*Girlfriend is an angry twitteratti*



LostViking said:


> Froome's girlfriend Twitted that it's not a media stunt and Sky needs to get its act together


Reminds me of when Peta Todd twatted that Sky was not offering Cavendish enough protection:

“That’s what happens when you take a man that is so harshly marked to the Tour without proper protection.”

“This is people’s lives. If you have not got the intention of making sure you have the team to look after the world champion, don’t just wing it. He is just a man.”



It's funny when the gf or wife has such a prominent voice.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Wonder if the WAGs will add a little something to this?

Giro d'Italia: a world first - The Montasio Twitter stage - Giro d'Italia 2012


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

while there may be truth in what they are reporting, i never believe anything like this before the race. lance and company made this type of misdirection commonplace. except that astana contador year...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hopefully, this puts an end to the matter:

Brailsford: "We?re Sticking To The Plan" | Cyclingnews.com

Brailsford has confirmed that Froome is Sky's man for the Tour de France.
Let's see how Wiggo handles that little tid-bit.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

4-5 minutes gain over Nibali? "insurmountable lead'?

What is the wager?


----------



## hicksycle (Jan 8, 2013)

He must have meant "I Could Win Second Place"


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Seem's premature to have a firm leader for the tour confirmed now ... there is still another 7 or so weeks of preparation before the start ... plenty of time for one of them to develop an injury, miss time peaking ... crash. I can only assume that it's all PR for some reason.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like Wigan has been relegated to #2 or worse at Sky. Seriously hoping that the Giro turns into a drop Wigan fest this month.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

just watching the Giro, they zoomed in on Wiggo's bike and he's clearly riding regular round chainrings, at least today. Anybody seen any news / comments on that?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> just watching the Giro, they zoomed in on Wiggo's bike and he's clearly riding regular round chainrings, at least today. Anybody seen any news / comments on that?


I saw a blurb somewhere. He'll also supposedly be riding round chainrings on his TT bike.

Edit: here's his bike from the TTT.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

55x11 said:


> 4-5 minutes gain over Nibali? "insurmountable lead'?
> 
> What is the wager?


after 11 seconds difference, seems Conti isn't the only one who isn't quite as strong this year, and the leadership question of Sky at the TDF concluded.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

albert owen said:


> Wiggins is a snake. He has history. Back in the early pre-Garmin days he didn't want to work for team mate Cavendish and went off to Garmin. He walked out on Garmin leaving a smell. He let Cavendish down in the Olympics and now he is trying to undermine Froome.
> Fine rider? Yes.
> Fine person? No.


What's the famous quote about Hinault? "A great champion, but a small man"? Something like that.

About Wiggo- Even his wife said he's a bit of a dick as a bike racer...


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

If anyone's thinking Contador's lost his touch think again. I think this guy's bluffing and saving every ounce of energy for this main races. If Froome is showboating his form then let him do it.

this is his 2013 so far:

2013
2nd overall classification Tour of Oman
3rd overall classification Tirreno–Adriatico
1st points classification
3rd Klasika Primavera
4th overall classification Tour de San Luis
1st Stage 6
5th overall classification Tour of the Basque Country

plus a "media-sponsor" appearance @ LBL where he attacked. not his kind of race but you get it.

You have got to be kidding me calling this guy has lost his touch. He's 1a hungrier than all the GC contenders and 1b would be Froome.

As for Wiggins v Froome - I don't know. I'm more annoyed with "Sky-Sport" and their commentary centered to Wiggins @ the Giro. I know it's a UK based network but dear lord Sky isn't the only team racing.


----------



## velojon (Mar 8, 2006)

So Wiggo now has a "chest infection" - so I'm guessing that means a couple days of nobly battling through the pain at the back of the peloton before abandoning. Then, after a hasty recovery, it's off to the Alps for TDF prep.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, now that Wiggins won't have the mountain stages of the Giro to recover from, I wonder if Sky will send Wiggins to the Suisse and Froome to the Dauphine? I know the Dauphine has been on Froome's schedule.


----------



## Matr1x (May 19, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Hopefully, this puts an end to the matter:
> 
> Brailsford: "We?re Sticking To The Plan" | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> ...


New here, how is everyone?

Back on topic, I have seen many reports online from inside SKY that Froome is the TDF leader. 

Wiggins maybe just stirring the pot. But the team has said Froome will lead. 

My gut feeling is that the team management saw last year that Froome is strong, stronger than Wiggins on climbs for sure. So, they saw the course layout and decided to let it get to this time of year...if Froome is riding well, he leads. However, as a backup plan...Wiggins was around if needed. Wiggins has a history that shows he can be a problem.

Wiggins is saying all of this IMO to show he is still "the man" on SKY. Even if the team thinks he isnt.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I get the feeling Wiggins never wanted to do the Giro to begin with. Weather he was forced, or him and Froome had an agreement, doesn't matter, the heart wants what the heart wants. And the illness was just one of those situations where you look for any little excuse to quit doing something you don't want to do.

I still think Contador will smoke them both though. Is Purito doing the Tour BTW?


----------



## Matr1x (May 19, 2013)

SFTifoso said:


> I get the feeling Wiggins never wanted to do the Giro to begin with. Weather he was forced, or him and Froome had an agreement, doesn't matter, the heart wants what the heart wants. And the illness was just one of those situations where you look for any little excuse to quit doing something you don't want to do.
> 
> I still think Contador will smoke them both though. Is Purito doing the Tour BTW?


Alberto isnt the same rider he was. Is it lack of PEDs, motivation...age? Not sure, but he is about 80% of the rider who won 3 tours and a Giro. Not to mention other races. 

It seems now that Andy and Alberto are linked. They both seem awful...unless they are against each other. However, with the not so great results by either. That could end up (if it happens at all) as a battle for a top 10 spot. True, prob top 5.


----------



## Matr1x (May 19, 2013)

With Wiggins dropping out of the Giro...is that a reason for us to think management at SKY will yank Froome as TDF leader? 

Is Wiggins trying to put one over on Froome to perhaps lead the TDF?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Matr1x said:


> Alberto isnt the same rider he was. Is it lack of PEDs, motivation...age? Not sure, but he is about 80% of the rider who won 3 tours and a Giro. Not to mention other races.
> 
> It seems now that Andy and Alberto are linked. They both seem awful...unless they are against each other. However, with the not so great results by either. That could end up (if it happens at all) as a battle for a top 10 spot. True, prob top 5.



Your take on Conti is not quite correct. I would agree is in not the rider we saw in the past but mainly in the TTs and has a little less sparkle in his attacks on the climbs, but he has had a pretty consistant season so far while Andy has only managed to finish, what, 3 races so linking those two is, well, off.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I hope Froome destroys him in the mountains. I've never been a fan of his.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Fogdweller said:


> I hope Froome destroys him in the mountains. I've never been a fan of his.


Froome will have NO choice but to drop Wiggo due to a number of reasons.

1) given that Wiggins will beat Froome in the TT, then Froome will have to at some point drop Wiggins if Froome is to pull ahead of him in the GC classificaiton. If both Froome and Wiggins both finish within a wheel of each other on every stage, then Froome will lose to Wiggins on time. So Froome will absolutely have no choice but to attack Wiggins on the climb.

2) The Contador factor. Contador will look to attack, so in this instance, Froome must response and go with Conti.

Now we know that Team Sky likes to ride as a train, and tend to avoid sending guys out for solo attack, so Froome might be kept in checked by Team management. But keeping Froome in checked will only benefit Wiggins. If I were Froome, I would actually wish for Conti to attack at every climb. At least this will give Froome the excuse to drop Wiggins without resorting to consult with team director.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Wiggo vs. Contador vs. Froome could make this an interesting TdF. If'n nobody is clean, it might as well be really entertaining.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Wiggo vs. Contador vs. Froome could make this an interesting TdF. If'n nobody is clean, it might as well be really entertaining.


do you think Wiggins should even be part of this conversation? Yes, he's the defending champ, but common no one believes he can actually climb right?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I really hope Purito is showing up. He will have no choice but o attack on each climb. Climbing is the only thing he can hope to make some time from the likes of Froome and Conti.

If Purito attacks, which he will, expect Conti to folllow, and so must Froome. What will Wiggo do??


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

aclinjury said:


> I really hope Purito is showing up. He will have no choice but o attack on each climb. Climbing is the only thing he can hope to make some time from the likes of Froome and Conti.
> 
> If Purito attacks, which he will, expect Conti to folllow, and so must Froome. *What will Wiggo do??*


Tell the media, he was always there to ride for Froome.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> If Purito attacks, which he will, expect Conti to folllow, and so must Froome. What will Wiggo do??


Watch like a chump or try to follow and go down in flames faster than the Hindenburg...


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Wiggins has withdrawn from the TdF. The reason given is that the knee injury that he had during the Giro (and mentioned by Walsh) has taken longer to "repair" and his training schedule has been impacted to such as extend that taking part in the TdF is a non-starter.

Let the speculation begin!

Edit: Beaten to it by *Fireform*


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Update: the Bradley Wiggins _"I could win 2 tours"_ motivation this week is...

*Very Low!*

Wiggins says there may not be another Tour de France in his future


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO the guy is a wanker that needs to HTFU.


----------

